# Birthday Lemon Ice Box Meringue Pie



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

I made this pie for Lynn's Birthday yesterday.  It's really easy and tastes soooo good!

Ice Box Lemon Meringue Pie

1 can of sweetened Condensed milk

1/2 cup fresh lemon juice

2 large eggs, separated

grind of one lemon (I know they mean zest....old recipe)

1/4 tsp lemon extract (optional...I never use)

1 8 inch graham cracker pie crust (I like the shortbread kind)

2 Tablespoons sugar

1/4 tsp cream of tartar

Blend the milk, juice, egg yolks, lemon rind and extract until it thickens

Pour into pie shell

Cover with meringue made by:

beating the egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff peaks form.  Add sugar gradually and continue beating.

Bake pie in a 350 degree oven until meringue is golden brown (about 20 minutes).  Chill before serving...at least one hour.

Serves 6-8

(this came from one of my Grandmother's Alabama Home Ec Teacher's cook books from the '60's)













pie 6.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013






Pie filling in the crust waiting for the meringue













pie 5.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013






This is about how I like the meringue to look for this pie before putting it on the pie filling.













pie 3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















pie 4.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013






Pie after baking for about 20 minutes













pie 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















pie 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013






It was delish!  Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Man, Kat, you're killin' me!  Love me some Lemon Meringue pie!  And yours looks awesome...








Red


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Oh Man, Kat, you're killin' me!  Love me some Lemon Meringue pie!  And yours looks awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you Red....no mixer needed for the filling...just the meringue.  You can do it!!!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you smoke this over lemon wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can you smoke this over lemon wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm......I don't know...I bet you would try it!  Maybe the meringue would look kindof dirty tho!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome!!!

Gotta copy this for Mrs Bear!!

I'd love that like I love her Raspberry Pie!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Hmmmm......I don't know...I bet you would try it!  Maybe the meringue would look kindof dirty tho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've baked pies in my DO's over coals while camping!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

that would work!  Just need to "cook/brown" the meringue...the filling with the eggs...eggs got "cooked" with the lemon juice.

Kat


----------

